# broadheads



## t_lowe_3081

hey guys. i am looking at broadheads. and i was just wondering what u guys might suggest. im on a budget. just give me ur advice. 
thanx
tyler.


----------



## Jiffy

Hey Ty,

One word....MUZZY!!!!!


----------



## ducguslayer

Here's the best advice your gonna get:

1)Go to the pro shop
2)Buy a Mathews bow
3)Easton Axis 400 arrows
4)Shockwave 100 broadheads- they shoot absolutely identical to your field points and I haven't had a buck run for more than 55 yards
5)Nice sight and your set
You probably already have a nice setup but that is exactly what I have and they perfom tremendously and have brought down many a deer but to answer your question if your shooting carbons, I would go with a retractable broadhead like the shockwave or grim reaper but if you are shooting aluminum I would go with the Stinger broadhead by Magnus or the Muzzy.

Good luck, kill the big one


----------



## huntin1

I've been using 125 grain NAP Thunderheads for a few years now, love them.

huntin1


----------



## DustinS

Definitely Muzzy!!


----------



## t_lowe_3081

i have noticed that a few of you guys have mentioned muzzy...however, i am on a budget. ducguslayer, i was on a budget at the point and time i picked out my bow aswell. i have not bought it yet, but as soon as i sell my kayak, i will have a parker buck hunter. and i do shoot carbon arrows. im just looking for a good broadhead that will run under 30$ for 3. thanx alot guys.

tyler,


----------



## DustinS

You can pick up 4 blade Muzzy's on Cabelas website--*6* for $33 (I think they are actually around $28/6 in retail stores. I have been using Muzzy ever since i started bowhunting and have not one single negative comment about them. I know there are a lot of people that dont reuse used broadheads but ill replace blades and reuse mine if they are still good. Another positive aspect is that the trocar tips on them are extremely solid and are like brand new even after a few uses.


----------



## yotebuster

There are a lot of broadheads you can get for 3 for under $30. I love my crimson talons, but they are fairly pricey compared to other broadheads. Muzzy does make good fixed blades. Hey Dustin, hows it goin! :beer:


----------



## DustinS

Hey man, whats been going on? R u partying it up in GF? I might just have to make it up that way some weekend myself!! Let me know if there's ever anything going on up there!


----------



## yotebuster

You know there is always somethin goin on up here.......haha. Peters was down in fargo last night but i had class, he went down there with haylee cause her parents were comin down. Ill make sure to give you a call next time im in fargo, we gotta get together sometime and party a little bit. Good to talk to ya!!


----------



## djleye

T Lowe, Look at slick trick 100 gr. They are really true to flying like a field point. I know many excellent bow hunters (which I am not) that recommended these to me. Guys that have shot elk and many deer with these. Look them up. Not available everywhere, but worth the look. I think that I pay about $27 for three.


----------



## Danimal

TL

Almost all of the "big name brands" offer quality broadheads like:
Muzzy, Thunderhead, NAP, Rocket, Satelite, Bear, Zwickey and on and on and on.....

If you go with one of these brands, you will be fine. I know hunters who swear by one of these brands and won't try another It's the only one they've tried and it works so they haven't tried any others.. (if it's not broken, don't fix it, right?).

I use Rocket Aero Miniblaster3L or Wolverine 3P, one frnd also shoots the the Miniblasters. Other frnds shoot Thunderheads, Muzzys, my dad shoots Satelites.

Personally I would only shoot broadheads that offer replacement blades so I don't have to sharpen them. Just my .02.


----------



## ducguslayer

Once again if your shooting carbons, go with the retractables to retain your speed, if aluminum, go with the fixed blade. By the way the shockwaves are a very reasonable retractable broadhead so check em out.


----------



## ducguslayer

t lowe- If your serious about bowhunting and know you will continue each season do yourself a huge favor and buy a nice bow. I know you said your on a tight budget but after a couple years of shooting a bow that is slow (280-290fps) and has a lot of recoil you'll definately want a nice one. If you buy a good bow right now, you'll definately save in the long run... trust me I went through the same thing. You can get a great shooting bow for cheaper than you'd expect. You can buy a relatively new Hoyt for a reasonable price, Mathews are still up there but worth every penny, parker makes an alright bow, Ross archery has good stuff, Renegades are so-so. There are a lot of options for ya here and with some looking around I know you can find an awesome bow for a good price.
Good Luck


----------



## Albertahunter

THUNBERHEADS


----------



## dogdigger

ok time for me to chime in. i would go with either the magnus stiringer or the slick trick both shot with field tips to 50 yards in trials i have done, in shots under 20 yards you can get away with most other fixed such as muzzy and thunderheads, both of which are good broadheads but i have had trouble getting them to fly with my field tips at longer ranges. i have to disagree wit hthe slower bow shoot expanables. with expanables it takes a certain amount of energy to open the blades and that is "lost" energy that in a fixed blade would be used to penatrate the animal. the main thing with getting a nw bow is to get one with a good brace height and one that feels good to you. as for dusgus comment go buy a mattews that is rediculous, you dont need a MATTHEWS to geta broadhead to shoot straight. i hope that wasnt a mattews is thatbest comment. because i will have to prove you wrong, jsut make sure you get a good broadhead and not a cheap on, you DONT A want a broadhead to fail on that buck of a life time, and the broadhead is what will make all the difference in the world in taking your animal down cleanly :sniper:


----------



## coyote22250

Hey I shoot a Mathews Q2XL it is about five years old now. I shoot easton aluminum arrows with 130 gr muzzy four blade. Arrow weight was around 580 gr. I shoot 70 lbs at 29.5 in draw. 
My muzzy cut the feathers off my field points out to 60 yards, but thats not my beef today. I think that muzzy broadheads have got duller in the last two years. Too the point to were I dont like them anymore. I like my broadheads to be sharp enough to shave with. Granted I have gotten 6 deer with these broadheads and some being marginal hits, but I just like knowing that the broadhead is supper sharp. 
Does anyone have a broadhead that is three or more blades that they can shave the arm hairs off with one pass?

Thanks


----------



## hoytman_01

G5 montec 125 grain tekanII 125 i will never use anything else


----------



## cya_coyote

well, i use different ones, but then again i shoot all 4 of my bows, depending on where i am going that day... the ones i have turned to lately have been the FIRST CUT heads.. i think they are made by NAP. usually about $17 for 3 around here, and yes, 22250, they will shave most of the time. i have gotten 6 pkgs of them and only had 1 blade that would not shave the hair on my arm...

as for bows, i use my pearson recurve, the hunter model 709, a black bear that was my grandfathers i don't shoot that much anymore, but still like to use on certain hunts, an old oneida golden eagle, and of course i have a matthews mq1. i won it in a raffle, didn't buy it cause of the price!
as for the most used, it would be the eagle... shoots faster than the matthews, but is long for a treestand.

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400

Coyote

Nice choice in bows, I LOVE the Golden Eagle!

As for broadheads:
I've shot Rocket expandables and were not impressed. 
I've tried alot of the Eastman Outfitters line, I like the Ti-2. For cheap it can't be beat.
Muzzy's rule, if you will fletch you arrows with 4 vanes instead of 3, the 4 blade muzzy can't be beat!
My dad likes the Satellite Mag 100, but he looses a lot of blades, I guess old habits die hard.
I've alwasys wanted to try a Buck Buster, now that would be bad! 2 3/4 cutting diamater!


----------



## Trapper62

90 grain ~ 3 blade Muzzy ~ Tough as nails! 6 for $32.00 ~ can't beat'em


----------



## killadoe

MUZZY, I used to shoot thunder heads but they have a rubber o ring that sits between the broadhead an the shaft insert, over time they tend to stretch out or dry rott and you have to buy new ones. With Muzzy you dont have any of that BS. I shot a big hog with a thunder head and it was a pass through shot but I also have killed with muzzy and prefer them. They are just a tougher made broadhead IMO. Also they have practice blades. You can tune your arrows takem out and target practice, when you are finished all you have to do is put your razors back on and they are ready hunt. Simple and easy, that way you can practice with the actual broad head you are hunting with. With my thunder heads I would have to sacrifice a few sharp blades to practice with and they would be difficult to pull out of my target. With the muzzy the practice blades are tapered on the back side making removal very easy. Go to wal mart and pick up a pack of six for like 25 to 30 dollars and they include the practice blades. All round best broadhead. I shoot 100 grain three blades...[/b]


----------



## panman

Try out the Slick Tricks,they have a reputation for flying like field points.Another good broadhead is the Phantom i have used them for years and they do the job and then some.I myself would stay away from the MEC.As a matter of fact cheak your regs about mec.some states forbid their use.pan.


----------



## wyogoose

I'm a crimson talon fan. They shoot just like a field point and are absolutly lethal on game. My antelope last year looked like I shot it with a rifle, and easy blood trail.


----------



## Tator

ooooo the crimson talons, nice, I'm planning on switching from Wasp mechanicals to some either crimsons or muzzys, have to shoot up my 3 wasps I have left though, so might have to wait till next year 

I'm sure the muzzys and crimsons fly about the same, any more opinions

the reason for change for me is because I had 1 arrow with a muzzy on in my quiver this season just to try out on a doe. And I finally got to use it the last day, had my first pass through on a deer in the 8 deer I've taken. With mechanicals, I'd get pretty good penetration, but never passed throughs, although they'd have to get through a shoulder on the opposite side to pass through, the doe I took with the muzzy entered the should and exited ribs.........wonder if my mechanical would've went through??? probably

However, my cousin shoots muzzys and he shot a 130 P+Y 2 years ago. His shot was low and just skimmed the underneath of the buck, it was enough however to get some intestine to fall out I guess, he didn't track the buck that day, but the next day found it dead in a slough with 6 feet of water, now with a mechanical, it probably would've bounced off, or just grazed with no cutting.............just my thoughts

Tator


----------



## Deermeister

Tator said:


> However, my cousin shoots muzzys and he shot a 130 P+Y 2 years ago. His shot was low and just skimmed the underneath of the buck, it was enough however to get some intestine to fall out I guess, he didn't track the buck that day, but the next day found it dead in a slough with 6 feet of water, now with a mechanical, it probably would've bounced off, or just grazed with no cutting.............just my thoughts
> 
> Tator


Tator,
I did this exact same thing in 2003 with my big whitetail. Although it wasn't in 6 feet of water, we did find him in a slough. I was actually shooting the wasp expandables and barely grazed the belly. What you wrote is almost identical to what happened to me.


----------



## Tator

so deermeister, when you grazed the belly, your broadhead expanded enough to get a cut in huh. Did you just graze it or did it actually get 'some' pass through. I've been a big fan of the expandables, I believe they'll fly almost exactly like a field point. Thanks for the story.


----------



## Deermeister

That's the one thing I'm not sure of if it did maybe catch high enough to pass through. It wasn't a real big slice regardless of what happened, maybe about the size of a softball I guess. But big enough for him to leave a small trail of intestines until he really started to lose blood. Yep, I like my expandables also and haven't had a problem with them myself. I know people that have, and that makes me a little leary, but I'm still shooting them.


----------



## Reflex

SLICK TRICK


----------



## Cleankill47

Go to www.3riversarchery.com and click on the broadhead tab, then go to screw in broadheads and find the Wensel Woodsman. Make sure you get the screw-in version unless you make your own arrows. They are sold by the 6-pack, and run about $28 a pack. They are fixed blades, so if they dull you have to sharpen them, but the trade off is that they're harder to break. :sniper:


----------



## kase

expandables...not for me. that's great for you guys that have had good luck with them, but i've shot two deer with mechanical broadheads and neither of them passed through (shooting 72 lbs.). i do have a buddy that uses them and swears by them... i just prefer fixed blades. i was using crimsons for a while but i refuse to shoot them anymore. they really do tear deer up and they fly awesome, but really lack in the toughness category. now i am shooting the NAP crossfire and love it. they fly exactly like my field points and are very durable. the only downside is the cutting dia. i wish that was bigger, but other than that...i'm sold.

kase


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

I would use Steelforce! They just slide through the rib cage of that animal! But at my local archery shop they have every broadhead they carry you can test to see what shoots the best out of your bow! Next year I am going to experiment with expandibles. Good luck!

:beer:


----------



## R y a n

Danimal said:


> TL
> 
> Almost all of the "big name brands" offer quality broadheads like:
> Muzzy, Thunderhead, NAP, Rocket, Satelite, Bear, Zwickey and on and on and on.....
> 
> If you go with one of these brands, you will be fine. I know hunters who swear by one of these brands and won't try another It's the only one they've tried and it works so they haven't tried any others.. (if it's not broken, don't fix it, right?).
> 
> .


Yep this is the best advice. Just find something from a reputable company and practice!

:beer:

Ryan

.


----------



## Starky

I like the 100 gr Spitfire from NAP. They are a mechanical, 3-blade broadhead and in your price range. They fly the same as your field points and I've only had one arrow that did not pass through.


----------



## mossy512

*MUZZY* without a doubt 30-35 buck per six pack. you can then add practice blades, go to http://www.badtothebone.com and you can get new blades, practice blades ( so you can shoot broadhead in target and not mess with your hunting blades ) and new tip points. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: [/b]


----------

